

Show HN: Guitar Hero style game to be played with a real Guitar on iOS - yogKarma
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/string-wars-learn-guitar-play/id580707138?ls=1&mt=8

======
yogKarma
Link to the demo: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIq9wSGh9HU>

------
yogKarma
It might crash on iOS 5 for now. Update has been pushed, waiting for approval.

